# Got any pictures you want *Dramatized*? ^.^



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Ohhhh yes please o.o They're gorgeous! Here's a couple you can have a crack at if you want to! I put a lot here, you don't have to do all, or any of them for that matter if you don't want to. Just whatever you feel up to  Some song lyrics/statements under each of them, just as options....^^ I'm now so sad I lost most of my artistic pictures on my stupid laptop that broke. 










"I lost who I am. I can't understand why my heart is so broken.....But I will not be silenced. This war is not over."










"Sticks and stones could break my bones, but anything you say will only fuel my lungs."









"We're gonne be somebody, someday..."









"Love without, Love gone wrong, lifeless words carry on. But without you, I'm nothing."


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Those are nice  It gives me lots to work with, much better than being limited to options  I'm going to be up late tonight, I'll have something ready for you either later or by tomorrow! Thanks for giving me something to keep me busy  (Btw, you're horses are adorable. I'm a sucker for bays)


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Can't wait to see what you come up with  I absolutely love bays too....So easy to keep clean, and look good in every color! I have three of them around right now. ^^


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Just wanna say I love the song Shattered, SorrelHorse, good choice of lyrics


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Omgosh, sorry that took so long. I actually had both of these done HOURS ago, but photo shop crashed on me as I was doing the finishing touches. I nearly cried. :lol:










Here's your banner styled, I did that so I could put all those nice pics in there together. But the one that took the most time is this big one rightttttttttt here. 










I had accidently already used those (super nice, loved that song) lyrics on the banner... so I just took some different lyrics from the song to put on here. If you want, I can go back and change it  But here's just a different swing at it. I originally wanted to do this picture in the cold colors I had used for my own, but the action shot really made the orange "snap" with your (beautiful, my gosh you have a pretty horse) bay.

Sorrel; if there is anything you want me to change, or go back and try and redo to better suite your tastes feel free to point it out, I'd be happy to make changes.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Could you do one of the horse I'm gonna bred my mare to this year, and one of my mare, maybe? I'm going to start a portfolio here pretty quickly and they would look awesome!!!! Great work!!!! The stallions and a few pretty shots of my mare are in my post in the breeding forum:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/josie-aqha-buckskin-mare-foaling-thread-110788/

I can also just post the photos on here again, whichever you'd like!!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow they look awesome! I would love you to have a go at Pocket for me there are lots of photos in my barn


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

trainerunlimited said:


> Could you do one of the horse I'm gonna bred my mare to this year, and one of my mare, maybe? I'm going to start a portfolio here pretty quickly and they would look awesome!!!! Great work!!!! The stallions and a few pretty shots of my mare are in my post in the breeding forum:
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/josie-aqha-buckskin-mare-foaling-thread-110788/
> 
> I can also just post the photos on here again, whichever you'd like!!!!


Are the stallions yours? Just wanna ask, I'm not comfortable doing shots of horses without the owners permissions. I looked at your mare, wow she is pretty! I'm sure I can get some really nice things out of the pictures you have there. 

I'm working on yours today Redape  Then I'll be moving down the line, please be a little patient, and forgive me if it takes me a bit to get everyone. I don't like to rush things, so it can take a few hours (per picture/banner) and that adds up with all my other non-computery things todo today :lol:

Thanks for the pictures to work with guys!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

yes! when you have time I would love of Of Oliver and I!
If you think of somthing cool to say with it thats cool, like a love peom or somthing

If not thats fine 

I also put pictures up of my best friends horse, would love one for her, would make a great present for her Bday, Her horse is the Chestnut with a blaze, his name is Zephyr. I would love for it to say "Your my rock when all else crumbles to bits and peices. You are my cloud nine when we accomplish even the smallest things as a team. You make me laugh when all I can do is cry, you are my everything and more"


THANK YOU!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Klassic Superstar said:


> yes! when you have time I would love of Of Oliver and I!
> If you think of somthing cool to say with it thats cool, like a love peom or somthing
> 
> If not thats fine
> ...



When is your friends birthday?  I can go ahead and do hers a little earlier if it's soon. I've used these as birthday presents for my horsey friends before, they all seemed to really like it!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Her birthday is in April LOL but I have always had some art project for her, justour thing we do  Im poor so I cant affored to buy her somthing nice for her and her pony  She I took all these pictures so I Know she will love it!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Awww! I love them! Thanks so much Tia <3333


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> Awww! I love them! Thanks so much Tia <3333


No problem, glad you like them


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Tianimalz said:


> Are the stallions yours? Just wanna ask, I'm not comfortable doing shots of horses without the owners permissions. I looked at your mare, wow she is pretty! I'm sure I can get some really nice things out of the pictures you have there.
> 
> I'm working on yours today Redape  Then I'll be moving down the line, please be a little patient, and forgive me if it takes me a bit to get everyone. I don't like to rush things, so it can take a few hours (per picture/banner) and that adds up with all my other non-computery things todo today :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the pictures to work with guys!


 
The non professional pics are mine and I'll call them up and ask if they mind me using the professional pics. Thank you! She is an itty bitty thing but is amazingly gritty and a please to work with! I won a buckle on her in an extreme cowboy race last year and she only had 26 rides when we started and less than 50 when we ended, lol. I'll let you know about the prof pics of RC!!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I called and talked to the owners of the stallion today and they said go ahead!!! I'm actually going to send them a copy of what you do. I wish I could do something like that. What sort of program do you use? I'm super excited!!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

''Love without, Love gone wrong, lifeless words carry on. But without you, I'm nothing." 

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/got-any-pictures-you-want-%2Adramatized%2A-111390/#ixzz1lBt05S1h

What is this from? It's driving me crazy!!


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> ''Love without, Love gone wrong, lifeless words carry on. But without you, I'm nothing."
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/got-any-pictures-you-want-%2Adramatized%2A-111390/#ixzz1lBt05S1h
> 
> What is this from? It's driving me crazy!!


Shattered by Trading Yesterday, one of my fave songs, I thought I was the only one who knew this song so glad to see it in this thread :wink:


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Oooh! Mudpie should have one!!  
































































Mudpie is very special You don't have to use all of them; any that you think would look good, go for it!

Do you think that you could make text in a different, more dramatic font?

Liiiiike, "I have loved you for a thousand years; I will love you for a thousand more..." Or something wonderful like that

I love him more than anything else in the world, so I hope you can make him something beautimus!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

One for Beans?

"I'm giving you my forever"

Thanks!


----------



## sammerson (Jan 13, 2012)

OOh can you do a banner for Cheyenne and Stetson?

















































You don't have to use all of them but would definitely like the one of me and Cheyenne to be in there somewhere.

Don't really care what you put text wise. Just something like "My Heart and Sould" something gay like that! haha


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Just letting you guys know I'm still looking at this and working!! Again, sorry if these take awhile. Just got done working in the barn the better part of the day :lol:

Love the pictures, some really pretty ones here!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

trainerunlimited said:


> I called and talked to the owners of the stallion today and they said go ahead!!! I'm actually going to send them a copy of what you do. I wish I could do something like that. What sort of program do you use? I'm super excited!!!


I use Coral Paint Shop Pro XI  I't a bit of a older program, but I've already got the works of it down pat so it's easier than upgrading :lol: 

I'll go ahead and do the stallions too for you, actually in the process of doing your mare right now.... I must say she is sooooo pretty!!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you!! I love her to death!!! Their registered names are Smart Queen Lena for my mare and RC Fancy Step for the stallion if you would like to put their names in there somewhere. I don't care what ya do, I'm just excited! If it is ok with you, I would love to save them on my computer and print them out when I do a biography of my mare! I'm hunting up pics of her sire, etc, right now.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

trainerunlimited said:


> Thank you!! I love her to death!!! Their registered names are Smart Queen Lena for my mare and RC Fancy Step for the stallion if you would like to put their names in there somewhere. I don't care what ya do, I'm just excited! If it is ok with you, I would love to save them on my computer and print them out when I do a biography of my mare! I'm hunting up pics of her sire, etc, right now.


No problem with me! I just hope you enjoy them enough to honor them with a print  I should have at least two pictures of your mare done tonight (working on redapes alongside so it's taking me a bit to balance it all), they're really nice quality so it makes it SO much easier to really enhance and bring out nice aspects.

I'll be sure to put the names on there, any certain font you like? Fancy? simple? Favorite colors?


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I LOVE purple and would prefer fancy font, as long as you can read it. Thank you for asking! Oh yeah, any time you mix what I love the most (my horse) with someone's artistic ability, I go gaga over it!!!

My pages are going to be the standard 8 1/2X 11 and I'm going to fill them with a picture of the buckle I've won on her and pics of her growing up, then some pics of this years foal, and a breeding page showing RC and Josie. I can't wait, I think it is going to be very pretty. I haven't started it yet, but am composing ideas daily.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Please do me and Sapphire please! I like purple and for text i'd like Best friends. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sammerson (Jan 13, 2012)

Tianimalz said:


> Just letting you guys know I'm still looking at this and working!! Again, sorry if these take awhile. Just got done working in the barn the better part of the day :lol:
> 
> Love the pictures, some really pretty ones here!


No worries here! Since you're being so kind to do this for us, I don't reckon we can rush ya!!!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Alright! Finally have a few to give you guys back

Redape:



















And for trainerunlimited.

These aren't all the ones I'm doing of course, but I finished this one of your pretty girl so I thought I'd go ahead and throw it out, let me know if the lettering is correct, it's a really easy fix if it's off or not your style (I always save a separate file for the lettering for this reason :lol


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I can't see it, unfortunately! It may be because I am uploading some photos onto photobucket(I found some other pics of my girl, lol) and my pc may be running slow. Can't wait though, thank you again!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh WOW, just popped up!! I LOVE it! This has been my alltime favorite picture of her!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

trainerunlimited said:


> Oh WOW, just popped up!! I LOVE it! This has been my alltime favorite picture of her!!! Thank you so much!!!


Glad you like it!  I'm working on some others of her along with the other horsies on here, and then I'll be moving onto that stallion as well, so there will be a couple uploads that will have your requests in them, sorry they're a bit spread out- but this way I can make sure no one has to wait an ungodly amount of time :lol:


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you, that is not a problem at all! I just really appreciate you taking the time to work on my baby! She looks rather glamorous in that shot!!!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Alright I actually got this one finished up a little faster than I thought I would :lol: Here you go, Trainer 
(Ps; Your mare may or may not illegally appear in my pasture if I ever find her :rofl: Gorgeous)


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Hmm, That one is showing as a big X, lol!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh I love it! Is there a way to make her eye stand out a little more? It looks like it blends in with her coat a bit.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

trainerunlimited said:


> Hmm, That one is showing as a big X, lol!


Oops, must've slipped me sorry. Most desktops have some sort of (generic) photo editor, if you have Microsoft Office Picture Manager it'll let you shape it down to the correct size  

If you don't have the program, that's alright I can go back and resize it. Admittedly I'm so bad at measurements that I can't hardly do it correct even on a computer. :lol:


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

It popped up after I logged back in. I think my pc is buggy or something, it isn't working like it used to!!!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

trainerunlimited said:


> It popped up after I logged back in. I think my pc is buggy or something, it isn't working like it used to!!!


Oh I know the feeling xD

Going back to work on the eye some more, I'll post it back up as soon as I try and tweak it. I guess it's pretty obvious I was having a hard time with that eye, it just kept wanting to blend in with everything else no matter what I tried masking it with :lol: Gonna give it another shot though so watch for the update


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you! I think it will be phenomenal!

If you were closer I would try to lease her to you! I am going to have to get her a riding lease or something after she has the RC foal so I can afford them til I get out of the nursing program, lol. Its going to kill me!!!! Especially since I don't trust many to ride her and not mess her up, lol!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Alright here's another go at it, I had to completely restart and paste over a new eye and try it from there. If you still think it's a little off, let me know where the problem is and I'll be happy to mess with it some more  (My mare is spending her first night in her new stall, so I'm staying up making sure she's okay :lol: Gonna be here awhile anyway.)


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

That looks a lot better, thank you!!! Aww, good thing your mare has such a great owner! I'm not that nice, lol! Before, I had a hard time discerning where the eye was and can totally tell now, looks great!!! I found some other neat pics of her I can post on here and see if you would like to mess with any of them, not a biggie if ya don't though!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

trainerunlimited said:


> That looks a lot better, thank you!!! Aww, good thing your mare has such a great owner! I'm not that nice, lol! Before, I had a hard time discerning where the eye was and can totally tell now, looks great!!! I found some other neat pics of her I can post on here and see if you would like to mess with any of them, not a biggie if ya don't though!


Go ahead and post em  I'm focusing a little more on some others (still intentions to work on that stallion though), but eventually I'll get around :lol: It's good to have a supply to work on, like I said I'm used to coloring and shopping manga style, so getting a chance to work on some amazing shots of real horses is awesome.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Here are a few more I've dug up! I forgot how much I used to take pictures, I think I may start again here pretty quick!!!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Tianimalz said:


> Alright! Finally have a few to give you guys back
> 
> Redape:
> 
> ...


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Could you please do some for me  Here are some pics - do the ones you want!
Quotes for any: 
Loving you is my oxygen in life.
Im not seeing stars, im seeing my star.
PLEASE use this one on the picture of us  :You are beautiful in every single way (then lower somewhere ) Words can't bring you down. aND MAKE THE PIC BLACK AND WHITE PLEASE LOL - TEXT IN COLOUR OR WHATEVER 

IF ANY OTHER HORSES ARE IN THE PIC PLEASE EDIT THEM OUT 

And could you please do one with just "Jess" On it  Thanks - you can play around with effects  My fave colours are Red and purple


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Here ya go Caitlinpalomino!! I got one of Pocket done so far, got another one or two I'm trying to mess with, some of the pixels are being real turds


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Omg thankyou so much! I absoloutly love it!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Caitlinpalomino said:


> Omg thankyou so much! I absoloutly love it!


Glad to hear!! The next upload will have another one of Pocket's pictures in it, just wanted to give you something for your wait!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I cannot wait to see it thankyou so much!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh jeez. Guys I am SO sorry about how long I took.
Spring came pretty early to NC, and I've been completely swamped trying to get all the construction projects done (Chicken coop, dog fence, and more than one horse fence to build :lol, I simply haven't been on as much... plus Paint Shop decided to crash and it took me forever to get it working again >.> 

I want to work on a few more entries tonight, so hopefully this won't be the last upload tonight!

For *Caitlinpalomino*










And for *trainerunlimited*









(This picture was so pretty, I didn't want to do anything distorting to it. So I got the colors to all match and redid several of the shades.)

You guys be sure to let me know if there is something you want tweeked, or done differently! 
Again, sorry I was gone for so long.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Could you do some of Jess from my horses ?  Thanks!!! If you want diff pics left me know! These are some  Her name is Jess if you put it on the pics  my name is Sammi

Could you make one with her reg name? Zingari Halleys Comet


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh me and outlaw from today :]


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Sorry - wanted to attach this one 
Could you please crop out the bay horse - you can see his head - hes on the left


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

*Klassic Superstar*

YAY FINALLY. I spent a good few hours trying a number of different things. It's so difficult to try and get dark horses to stand out :lol: I searched through all my songs before finding one that I thought would look adorable with your picture. (Abstract lyrics from "Promise Me" from Dead by April.) I also included a picture without the lyrics encase you liked that better


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Thankyou so so much I love it!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Could you do a pic of me and Buzz?  that would be amazing! I'll attach some on here. Also, can you choose lyrics or sayings for me? lol I don't have any good ones... --You don't have to do one if you don't want to, so no worries, but thanks anyway!


----------



## wildandfree (Feb 24, 2012)

could I have one ?
I love your work.
Could I have this one saying - "follow your heart, my children of the west wind, follow the voice thats calling you home" if thats possible?









And this one saying - "stay strong baby girl" - Izzy was very severley abused and we got her and were told she was an ideal first horse she was untameable and is now running in a field with a nice little herd.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

How is mine comming along?


----------

